# Breakfast knife 180mm?



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Every morning I dice up some onion and a chili to go with my eggs in the morning.  Some nights I come home and cut up some left over meat, an onion and cilantro and make some tacos.  The point is, for some very small jobs I like to break out a small cutting board and use smaller knives.  I have a 270 mm gyuto and a 10" chef's knife which are too large.  I've tried various slicers and pettys which feel too small.  I have a 6" Sabatier chef's knife which is almost the right knife.

Hmm, now that I've discovered a perfectly legitimate reason for a new knife, I'm wondering about something in the 7" range.  There is the Sabatier 7" Nogent and then Masamoto makes a 180 mm gyuto.  I have a Sabatier 6' nogent/slicer which I really enjoy but I recently bumped it down to a whim knife by buying a Konosuke 150mm petty (damn you BDL).  On the other hand, my 270 mm gyuto is a Masamoto HC (damn you BDL).

I guess what I'm trying to say is, I like both brands of knives and am fairly limited by my size request.  I like the Nogent because it's French, sharpens well and is historically cool.  The Masamoto I like, well, it's just a bitchin knife.  Given the choice of the two, I think I would go for the Masamoto.  Are there any other brands out there that one of you may recommend ?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If you jump up just an inch or so to 210mm on the Gyuto your going to open your self up to a lot more options. Suisin makes a Carbon

180mm Gyuto as well and it's nearly 1/2 the price of the Masamoto.

Dave


----------



## tarn (Mar 3, 2012)

I just noticed a few other short gyuto's:

Tojiro DP Damascus 180mm gyuto http://www.chefknivestogo.com/todpda18gy.html

Tojiro DP 180mm gyuto http://www.chefknivestogo.com/todpchkn18.html

Fujiwara FKM 180mm gyuto http://www.chefknivestogo.com/fu18gy.html

Are you requiring the gyuto / petty shape, or could you go for a santoku instead?

Curious to hear what you finally decide on.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

For your requirements, I would look at a nakiri.  The blade is short and flat.  It also works well as a scoop to transport those diced veggies.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 4, 2012)

I sure like the sound of eggs with chili's and onion--I often start my day in a similar way!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

As to to knife, I myself would likely stick with Sabatier, but sounds like you're leaning toward the Japanese steel.

You said the 6" nogent chef is almost the perfect knife for the job, what exactly keeps it from being perfect? I've never used the 6" chef, but I truly love the nogents myself.

Cheers,

Chinacats


----------



## tarn (Mar 3, 2012)

I looked a little more at the Masamoto VG gyuto 180mm.  It looks like a knife I could finally get my spouse to use -- she has tended to use my paring knife for everything, but now is using my Konosuke petty sometimes and I really need to give her a different option.

JapaneseChefKnife.com says the Masamoto has a 70/30 double bevel edge.  Anybody know if that can be brought to a 50/50 (or maybe 60/40) bevel without a problem?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure it can.

BDL


----------



## johnr (Aug 5, 2011)

At work with larger boards and bigger prep jobs, I use 10 inch Chef's knives.. more recently Dexter knives.

At home with smaller prep, smaller boards (and with a knife roll of various other knives), more often than not I reach for this Chinese made western style knife which is 7 5/8 on the blade side, 8 inches to the bolster area.

It's light, thin, and works as needed to do general prep work.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/miu-france/forged-chefs-knife-p116868

btw, for those interested steel is listed as 440


----------



## ruscal (May 5, 2011)

what about the Masamoto Santoku Knife 180mm?

at that length i prefer the width of a santoku to a gyuto

just a thought. good luck choosing what to get!


----------



## chefknivestogo (Mar 24, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I sure like the sound of eggs with chili's and onion--I often start my day in a similar way!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> As to to knife, I myself would likely stick with Sabatier, but sounds like you're leaning toward the Japanese steel.
> 
> ...


I have a hard time eating hot stuff in the morning but I keep trying.


----------

